# Transitioning one room to the other?



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys. I looking for all the feedback I can get. On this job I will be painting the kitchen one color and the living room another. The two colors will meet each other on a wall in plain sight from floor to ceiling. In past jobs the cheap way is to cut out the second color over the first. On nicer jobs I have installed a piece of molding to make the transition. What do you think works best? Thank you for your input.

Eric


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I honestly think a nice solid, (and straight!) cut line is always the best. Lighter colour first, darker colour over. Although I haven't seen these molding pieces, a paint job is a paint job. Being able to blow away a customer with how sharp your cut lines are is what makes you a good painter. And I get personal satisfaction too when I do it nice.


----------



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Cole.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

beemerpaint said:


> What do you think works best?


ever seen those "no fear" shirts?

how about "just do it"

that's my advice
practice makes perfect


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I honestly think that 2 wall colors meeting on same wall looks tacky... Installing a piece of transition molding will define the space better....But its a matter of choice, whatever the homeowner likes!!


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

dincao said:


> I honestly think that 2 wall colors meeting on same wall looks tacky... Installing a piece of transition molding will define the space better....But its a matter of choice, whatever the homeowner likes!!


Well I think this is now based on personal opinion. Sure _you _think one way, but like you said, when it really comes down to it, you are painting their home, not yours.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

dincao said:


> I honestly think that 2 wall colors meeting on same wall looks tacky


really?

*tacky-*1.not tasteful or fashionable; dowdy. 2.shabby in appearance; shoddy: a tacky, jerry-built housing development. 3.crass; cheaply vulgar; tasteless; crude. 4.gaudy; flashy; showy. (dictionary.com)

Please explain. Thanks


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> *I honestly think a nice solid, (and straight!) cut line is always the best.* Lighter colour first, darker colour over. *Although I haven't seen these molding pieces,* a paint job is a paint job. Being able to blow away a customer with how sharp your cut lines are is what makes you a good painter. And I get personal satisfaction too when I do it nice.


 
Oh by the way isnt your first sentence a matter of personal opinion??? Didnt the post ask for any feedback?? Wouldnt that be your opinion on how you would do something?? Well considering this is a fourm and i've seen it done both ways i think i can give my PERSONAL OPINION on what looks best!!!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Really depends on what looks the best. Are you transitioning green to purple?:thumbup: 

If the home has natural trim, I'd go with the moulding, custom moulding not some freakin door moulding. If the moulding is painted then I'd go with the painted transition.

I don't care about showing off my skill, I want the customer to be happy and I don't want to look foolish. Usually, there is SOMETHING to tie it in with if using paint. Like the end of a counter, and endwall directly across the room, moulding on the ceiling, carpet transition, something is usally available to bring it together. Otherwise, how do you know where to cut it off? Two contrasting colors in the middle of a wall? Not usually.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

What Dont You Understand ???? It Is Not In Good Taste And It Looks Shabby!!!


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you joe who


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

dincao said:


> What Dont You Understand ???? It Is Not In Good Taste And It Looks Shabby!!!


Take i chill pill dude, relax, we like to keep things smooth without attitude my brother.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

the attitude came from cole and i just answer his reply and so did rich with his explain what tacky means>> thats where the attitude came from not me, this should not be an attack on me, I just posted a reply..RELAX


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

dincao

it's cool man, I guess I just think of the word tacky in a different way than you do....I tend to think gawdy and such

I definitely don't want you to hold back from voicing your own opinion....Lord knows we all have 'um!

..and I didn't post with an attitude, I honestly just wanted you to explain


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

arty: It's a party in here isn't it! Calm down dinco, you voice your opinion and I will voice mine. No need to overreact, after all we are all talking about a pretty unexciting topic if you ask me. No offense beemer.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

beemerpaint said:


> Hey guys. I looking for all the feedback I can get. On this job I will be painting the kitchen one color and the living room another. The two colors will meet each other on a wall in plain sight from floor to ceiling. In past jobs the cheap way is to cut out the second color over the first. On nicer jobs I have installed a piece of molding to make the transition. What do you think works best? Thank you for your input.
> 
> Eric


This is one situation that screams for blue tape! I don't know (aside from stripes or something defined with a molding) if I've ever switched color in the middle of a wall like that . . . Remember that you are the one who does this everyday. If the two colors don't make sense to you, voice this to your customer. If she disagrees that's fine. At least you've spoken your peace.

Mack


----------



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, Im actually glad that this post could bring us all closer. Nice to meet you guys. Maybe at least next time I will try to come up with something a little more exciting and worth the commotion. Thanks for the laugh guys, and more importantly the input. :laughing:


----------

